# Favorite Super Bowl ad



## Stephen (Feb 7, 2005)

Which one was your fav?

-Stephen

P.S. You can see them all at http://dyn.ifilm.com/superbowlads/


----------



## Stephen (Feb 7, 2005)

I'll admit that I'm sappy. The troops one moved me to emotion much more than the others moved me to laughter.

-Stephen


----------



## Vortex (Feb 7, 2005)

Stephen.  I agree with you.  That was the one I like the most.  I  would think  the troops around the world watching that took alot of pride in seeing it...


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> I'll admit that I'm sappy. The troops one moved me to emotion much more than the others moved me to laughter.


Call me a cynic, but part of me felt that Anheuser-Busch ad played on emotion just to be one of the most talked about ads today in hopes of selling more Budweiser...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 7, 2005)

Wait- you mean to tell me a major corporation tugged at America's heartstrings in an attempt to sell more product?
That's unpossible!

(BTW- I didn't watch the game, and if I had, I doubt I'd have watched the commercials, and if I had, I'm quite certain I wouldn't buy Budweiser, no matter how sappy the ad was.)


----------



## hammer (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow...it's a tie between "Thanking the Troops" and "Cat Killer".

I liked both...but I would have preferred having a DVR receiver so that I could have blown off the commercials altogether.


----------



## Joshua B (Feb 7, 2005)

I thought the troops ad was inspirational but unlikely to occur in real life. When it ran, I didn't even notice the actual beer ad.

I voted for the Goddy bra strap ad. I didn't know what it was for because the sound was down. It looked pretty great projected onto the wall of my friend's livingroom. Corner to corner the image measured about 90 inches.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 7, 2005)

JoshuaB ...I thought it was an airline commercial when I first was watching the ad.  I did not catch  it was a bud ad until the end.  I thought the strapless ad was going away from the Superbowl's tone it down theme.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 7, 2005)

I like the cat one and the other one by the same company, the one with the robber.


----------



## smitty77 (Feb 8, 2005)

I voted for the cat.  It looks like something that could very well happen at my house.  My 2nd favorite (and possibly a tie for 1st) is the Troops coming home ad.  Even though it was from a large corporate icon, it was nice to see someone spend 2.5 mil to remind us that we can watch such sports extravaganzas because of what our men and women are doing around the clock half way around the globe.   3rd is the pilot jumping for Bud.  There was just something funny in the way he shot right from the cockpit and out the door without a chute.


----------



## TenPeaks (Feb 8, 2005)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> I thought the troops ad was inspirational but unlikely to occur in real life.



Actually, according to NBC(?) news the inspiration for the ad was from real life events. In fact the troops in the ad were real US soldiers who were paid $300 for being part of the ad. They said they didn't do it for the money but as a way to support their friends still in harms way.

I voted for the cat killer ad, but overall I felt this year's ads were pretty lame.


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 8, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> JoshuaB ...I thought it was an airline commercial when I first was watching the ad.  I did not catch  it was a bud ad until the end.  I thought the strapless ad was going away from the Superbowl's tone it down theme.


I voted for that ad   and I was proud too, since I use godaddy 
I also noticed the toned down theme of the Superbowl. Did anyone else notice that cheerleader shots were kept above the neckline?  :blink: 
On GoDaddy.com they have a longer version of that ad which pokes fun at the FCC even more than it already did.

The cat one was my 2nd favorite  8)


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 8, 2005)

Kitty Killer...

We had the video on but the audio was tuned to 104.1 WBCN.  That commercial needed no audio to entertain us...

Great Game.


----------



## dmc (Feb 9, 2005)

Didnt really see much of the Superbowl.
Watched Star Trek that i missed on Friday then a History of the Bible...
Saw the last quarter...


----------



## hammer (Feb 9, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I thought the strapless ad was going away from the Superbowl's tone it down theme.


I read that they were supposed to show this ad a few times but Fox pulled it after the first showing.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 9, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was nothing else to complain about, so I'm sure their phones lit up on this one.


----------



## dmc (Feb 9, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> hammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paul McCarrtney said "California grass" in his lyrics at halftime..
I was morally horified!!!


----------



## Stephen (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm not surprised California has good grass. I mean, it's tought o grow anything around here..

Wait... what? It means WHAT? Oh my goodness, CALL THE FCC!

 :| 

-Stephen


----------



## dmc (Feb 9, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> I'm not surprised California has good grass. I mean, it's tought o grow anything around here..
> 
> Wait... what? It means WHAT? Oh my goodness, CALL THE FCC!
> 
> ...



Where's that Powell kid when you need him...


----------



## Joshua B (Feb 10, 2005)

The GoDaddy chick is on Howard Stern right now.  8)


----------

